# Good fans?



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Just thinking of getting some quieter fans for my PC.

Noticed these on Ebay and Im asking whether they are a good spec such as the air flow rate etc.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SLIM-80mm...ryZ75520QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Many thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Depends on what you have and what you want TBH, the spec for those is Air Flow: 20.37CFM and Noise: 19dBA,, obviously the higher the two values the higher the air flow and noise will be, do you have any idea about your current fans ?
But TBH I don't think there will be a massive difference from what you currently have with these figures, unless they are totally useless, what do you intend to use them for ?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I too think it is a little more hype than getting something better than you have. To be quite honest, if you want good air flow and quiet fans, then look to see if you can possibly fit a 120mm fan(s) in there. The Antec 3 speed fans are the best IMHO for airflow and quietness.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I have no idea what fans are in there. Currently not being at my PC I cant have a look at the stickers to see what they are. As far as i'm concerned with them is that they are very loud. I want the new fans to have LEDs and have clear casing to match the rest of the things in my clear PC. Having black will ruin the effect. I do not think there is a chance of 120mm as that would mean creating new circles for the air to travel out of and also holes for the screws. Doing this in acrylic will be very difficult.

Is this the same fan as I found on Ebay in post #1??
http://www.aria.co.uk/productslist....=shopzilla&popup=ProductInfoComm.asp?id=21027


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You may just want to keep what you got and get a fan controller so you can turn the fans down to help with noise and up when you really need more airflow


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Now If I got something like this (It does not state how many fans it can handle) would I be able to link all the fans up on 1 chain instead of using 2 PSU plugs? Also, if I did chain the fans, would this product still work?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CoolerMaster-...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ75520QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zalman-ZM-MFC...87QQihZ004QQcategoryZ3673QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well if it's purely an aesthetic swap gaining some benefits on the way they will probably be OK, but if your looking for massive performance increases then it would be a waste IMO, so as long as your current temp's are fine then you probably can't loose, and as they aren't that expensive it's not much of a risk to find out I guess.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.xpcgear.com/vannexcontrl.html

Thats the one I have been using, you plug one psu connector into it, then it has 2, 3pin & 2, 4pin connectors coming off of it. If all your fans have 4 pin connections you have to use a 3 to 4 pin adapter


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What do you think of the 2 I posted before. Are they good?? 

Personally, Id like something that looks cool and wouldnt look totally stupid in a clear case.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know much about fan controllers, but I can tell you if your running led fans the CoolerMaster wont be any use to you, at least from what I read, something to do with voltages and LEDs being 12v, also it doesn't light up from what I can see thats been said either, but >>>Here<<< is the Zalman info for you if it helps.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

They don't provide much info on ebay about those controllers so I duno, 8210GUY has a good point, if you have led fans witch I do and you use a fan controller the light on the fan dimms and if you turn the controller all the way down the light does go out, I don't mind that I usually keep mine part way up so the led is on some


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I might get the Zalman one then.

As my fans are 4-pin molex conenctors, would I need to buy separate 4-pin to 3-pin cables??

Also, would linking the fans together in a line vary performance? 

I was thinking that If I only get the 1 4 pin changer, I can connect that the the fan controller and then it will have the same effect on all the fans or is it best to buy separate ones and have the opportunity to change the speed of each fans individually?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't say much for you here as I know as much about them as you do lol, but incase it helps here are what they give in their spec's, so it does look like you may need some 4 to 3 pin adaptors, but see if this can be confirmed by someone who knows first.


> 4 Channels : Speed adjustment of 3-pin connector type DC fan(7W or less) with the Fan speed control knob.
> 
> 2 Channels : Two-level (+5V, +12V) adjustment of 2-pin connector type DC fan or other electronic device with the toggle switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Can anyone else back it up before I buy the item??


----------

